# Liverpool Docks 1941



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi All,

Could anybody describe or even better show a picture or diagram of how the liverpool docks would like in 1941. What I am particularly interested is where Huskisson dock was in relation to Wellington dock.

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Try HERE or 
HERE


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Huskisson is north of Sandon which in turn is north of Wellington.

Derek


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

I was in Liverpool seven times - in six different ships- during the war and three times I rode the lenghth of the Overhead railway just for the experience..
Every berth in the many docks was always occupied by a grey painted ship,it was a marvellous sight..and always two or three troopships were at anchor in the river.
A large hotel in Dale Street became a Seamen's Mission known as Angel Club and had much accomodation - or a camp bed and a blanket for sixpence..
Stan


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks all for the responses, Steve thanks for the links with the dock maps, that's just what I was looking for.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## James T Floyd (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting do***entary on television last Friday narrated by Alexei Sayle.
Footage of the Overhead Railway (Dockers Unbrella) and other topics.
Understand there is another episode this coming Friday.
Jim


----------



## Danny Simpson (Apr 5, 2008)

Huskissons had three branches at the beginning of 1941. On the night of 3/4 May 1941, the Brocklebank ship Malakand (II), loaded with explosives, was hit in a heavy air raid and exploded, completely destroying branch no. 2. This branch was so badly damaged that it was filled in, covering the tangled remains of the ship. The dock itself was left with branches numbered 1 and 3.

A picture of Malakand was posted by Stuart Smith, who gave more details of the incident.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12328

A very interesting book about the Blitz on Liverpool has been published, entitled "Port in a Storm". I have given a link to this too; hopefully this doesn't breach any protocol on advertising (I have no connection with Amazon).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Port-Storm-...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214127491&sr=1-2

Regards
Danny


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the two links provided Danny, the book looks very interesting and I'll be ordering it soon.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Mark,

If you go to *here* there is a picture of Huskission Branch No 2 after the explosion.

Chris.


----------

